# Is This Budding?



## crashul (Jul 6, 2008)

This is my most advanced plant...do you think it's budding now? Or just flowering? If it is budding how much longer till harvest?   Thanks...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2008)

*Do you have your lights on 12/12? *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

the plant looks  very stretched but yea,its startin,i'd say depending on the strain,it could be another 8-12 weeks.be on the look out for any nut sack lookin balls forming,(this means its a hermie) but for now,i see  white hair so looks to be female for now.keep us updated on her.start giving her nutrients for flowering/budding.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

if your lights have yet to be flipped,then this is just the plant maturing and showing you its sex,if you already flipped the lights,then this is the early stages of flowering,they show their sex,then they start forming flowers up and down the stem.


----------



## crashul (Jul 6, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Do you have your lights on 12/12? *



It's on outdoor light. There are 15:20 hours of daylight...dropped from over 16...what do you think brother grunt?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2008)

*Well since she's an outdoor lady you can expect to harvest her around late September or October. Right now it looks like she's just showing some pre flowers for ya.  *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

then if the plants are outdoors then no,this is just the plant maturing,i'd suggest not having them under a security light,if growing outdoors,just stick to the suns schedule,they should start budding around aug/sept. when the hours of daylight are reduced.you need 12 hours of darkness without a security light,an order to trigger the budding process.if you have that security light on,its gonna do one of two things,keep them in veg,or stress them and make them turn hermie on ya....thats my $.02


----------



## crashul (Jul 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> then if the plants are outdoors then no,this is just the plant maturing,i'd suggest not having them under a security light,if growing outdoors,just stick to the suns schedule,they should start budding around aug/sept. when the hours of daylight are reduced.you need 12 hours of darkness without a security light,an order to trigger the budding process.if you have that security light on,its gonna do one of two things,keep them in veg,or stress them and make them turn hermie on ya....thats my $.02



Well Aurora Indicas Dad, on a field close to where i live there are very many plants growing outdoor in the wild. I think they've been growing there for years. Since there was nobody there to cut the males down, the females are full of seeds, and some of them have buds and seeds. How is this possible in this time of the year? The picture below shows a very advanced male...


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 6, 2008)

I would say its just an early flowerer. Most likely just hemp plants with very little thc.


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> then if the plants are outdoors then no,this is just the plant maturing,i'd suggest not having them under a security light,if growing outdoors,just stick to the suns schedule,they should start budding around aug/sept. when the hours of daylight are reduced.you need 12 hours of darkness without a security light,an order to trigger the budding process.if you have that security light on,its gonna do one of two things,keep them in veg,or stress them and make them turn hermie on ya....thats my $.02


..ALL true, with one exception. Outdoor flowering does not depend on "12" hrs of darkness. OD flowering is induced over several weeks of slowly deminishing light hours, and will flower weeks before 12/12 is reached naturally.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you have time to LST her, and try to get her in more direct sunlight.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 6, 2008)

if you have wild plants growing near by you might wanna go kill all the males now before they knock up your lady and she fills up with seeds.. they can polinate over a fairly large distance. all it takes is a good breeze to carry it to your girl.. 

a male can polinate a female and she'll still produce budz they will just be full of seeds.. good luck and kill those male before its to late.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 6, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well since she's an outdoor lady you can expect to harvest her around late September or October. Right now it looks like she's just showing some pre flowers for ya.  *


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 7, 2008)

Chop those males down and hopefully you don't get caught by whoever might have planted those other plants if they were planted... Did you just randomly stumble upon them? Also by outdoor light do you mean the light from the window in the background? If so you might want to find a way to isolate them from the lights in the room or you will cause them to stay in veg or turn them hermie like AID was talking about...


----------



## crashul (Jul 7, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Chop those males down and hopefully you don't get caught by whoever might have planted those other plants if they were planted... Did you just randomly stumble upon them? Also by outdoor light do you mean the light from the window in the background? If so you might want to find a way to isolate them from the lights in the room or you will cause them to stay in veg or turn them hermie like AID was talking about...




The male in the last picture is on a field about 5 miles from where my plants are. I have stumbled upon them, they have been growing wildly for years. Nobody tends to them. It is too late to go harvest them now because all the females have well developped seeds in them.  And yes the natural light is that from the window in the backgroud. They are isolated from the light in the room, i have covered the window. Do you think i can harvest soon?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 7, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> Well Aurora Indicas Dad, on a field close to where i live there are very many plants growing outdoor in the wild. I think they've been growing there for years. Since there was nobody there to cut the males down, the females are full of seeds, and some of them have buds and seeds. How is this possible in this time of the year? The picture below shows a very advanced male...


 
In Nebraska they grow like this all the time.It is Hemp not mj There is a big difference.It seeds out faster...ect ect.
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## Tater (Jul 7, 2008)

> .ALL true, with one exception. Outdoor flowering does not depend on "12" hrs of darkness.



Neither does indoor.  The amount of light to dark is totally dependent upon the plant itself.  12/12 is just a general guideline under which it appears all plants will flower.  DJ short has done some interesting articles on getting different pheno types to display by adjusting the light dark period.  Sorry to nitpick just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Hick (Jul 7, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Neither does indoor.  The amount of light to dark is totally dependent upon the plant itself.  12/12 is just a general guideline under which it appears all plants will flower.  DJ short has done some interesting articles on getting different pheno types to display by adjusting the light dark period.  Sorry to nitpick just wanted to point that out.


  Yes... "12/12" is simply the simplest, "certain" method of inducing flowering.


----------



## crashul (Jul 8, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> In Nebraska they grow like this all the time.It is Hemp not mj There is a big difference.It seeds out faster...ect ect.
> have a great day and stay safe




Thaks for enlightning me. I have heard of hemp growing wildley like that. I just did not know it looked so like MJ. So let me ask you this: Can a male Hemp plant pollinate a MJ female?


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2008)

....."yes"..


----------



## Tater (Jul 8, 2008)

They are essentially the same plant or subspecies if you will of the same plant family.  The plants we grow are usually not seeds found in the wild but seeds that have come from plants that have been selectively breed.  This allows us to isolate the qualities in a plant that we want while removing the qualities that we don't.


----------

